# charles linden on youtube



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the question i ask myself is ,if its the feeling of unreality alone thats keeping me anxious how do i reverse this ?


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

jc said:


> the question i ask myself is ,if its the feeling of unreality alone thats keeping me anxious how do i reverse this ?


linden sucks


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

i posted on that video so we will see what happens reply wise from mr linden... i bought his pack almost a year ago it has let me deal with things a lot more easily but my dp/dr is here just as bad as ever!


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys, have you tried to isolate the things that seem to improve your anxiety and list the things that make it worse? It makes dealing with your angst a lot more easy. As for dp/dr, you shouldnt be trying to do anything about it, you should be doing activities that you can loose yourself in and by doing so, for get dpdr!


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

J. said:


> jc said:
> 
> 
> > the question i ask myself is ,if its the feeling of unreality alone thats keeping me anxious how do i reverse this ?
> ...


And how is that exactly? Ive found his method to be very helpful. Do i suck aswell?


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

IQ said:


> J. said:
> 
> 
> > jc said:
> ...


that is not what i mend. I did order the linden method a while ago, but it didn't help me. I think that the linden method is abusing the DP condition for profit. ignoring the fact that there is anxiety rather then solving it, i think is a short time solution with a big backfire.

If it helps people solving there anxiety, thats fine, but i have spoken to a lot of people that tried that method, and at the end everybody concluded that it backfired more then solving the problem. Thats why i said linden sucks, out of my personal experience. I agree that i had to explain why. Again, i do not mean that the people suck who find it useful! My apology if was thought otherwise.

J.


----------



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

I followed his pillar techniques for 9 long months. It did nothing for my dp but helped my anxiety a little. There are many other things to help my anxieties without costing money. When it comes to dp, in my experience, Linden is way out of his depth.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

This thread has uncovered the 2 opposite schools of psychiatry, the freudians v the cognatives.
The Freudians beliee that all mental illness stems from a trauma suffered at some stage of life, is deeply rooted in the subconscious and keeps recurring in different guises be it phobias, dreams, schizo disorders, depressive disorders, obsessive disorders etc. once the root cause has been isolated and confronted, the patient can recover.

The Cognatives believe that it doesnt matter what happens to you in life, you are going to experience trauma anyway, so root causes are irrelevant. the best way to get over your anxety or whatever it is that you are suffering with is to try your best to work with it rather than push against it until you forget it to a point that its interferance is at a minimum level.

There is no way of proving or disproving one or other of these views, as both are applicable to anyones path thru life.

Dont let anyone else decide what is right or wrong for yourself. The reality is that the truth isnt static, but is somewhere between the two schools and fluctuates thru the course of someones life. Sometimes it is good to confront your fear and try to remember traumatic times so as you can better understand why you are the way you are, why you fear certain things or situations and why you react to situations the way you do.
Other times it feels better to avoid a situation, to stay in bed an extra hour, or indeed to ignore your angst and bite your lip and get on with things.


----------

